# TYM T395 50 hour review



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

*TYM T394 Tractor review*

*From my research I know TYM makes tractors for some Mahindra models and all Rural King models. Do some research I’m sure they make others but those are the two in my area that I was considering. *

*Let’s start saying I previously owned a Kubota L3301. I also ran a CASE backhoe when I was a kid for two summers. I’m no expert but know what I know.*

*I have now 50 hours on my TYM T394 Tractor and would like to give a 50 hour review… here are 10 items I want to go over. Only 10 because that’s all I could think of good and bad.*

*1. I noticed is the loader control didn’t function like my Kubota. I can only make one directional change on the loader at a time so I am unable to level the bucket while raising it at the same time. I wish they would change this.*

*2. The T394 tractor has a generic seat and is designed to have seat suspension under the seat but the tractor seat sits really low and is not comfortable to operate. I ordered seat suspension right away correcting the issue. This should also be corrected by TYM.*

*3. I liked the open station so I can get on and off the machine on either side. This makes a big difference to me.*

*4. I also like the FWD and Reverse pedals. My Kubota had a rocker pedal and it caused back pain… I always had to have one foot higher than the other causing a shift in weight. TYM got this right.*

*5. no safety cut off on the seat. My Kubota would shut off when my weight would shift on the seat.*

*6. the controls on the back hoe worked fine it was able to quick attach the entire backhoe pretty easy.*

*7. The quick attach skid steer loader function is pretty flimsy but it works. I wish it was more like my Kubota.*

*8. The hydraulics on the loader are pretty slow.*

*9. I guess this is not about the tractor but the dealer… I would make a decision on what tractor I get in the future more on where the dealer is located. I have had to take my tractor in for repair 2 times in 50 hours. This is because the dealer made mistakes and didn’t do the required checks prior to selling me the tractor. Had they done the required checks they would have found 2 of the 3 problems maybe all 3. I’m not going to bad mouth that dealer but that good price wasn’t worth the trouble. *

*That’s it… I hope this helps people make a decision on what tractor to get.*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, thank you for the information. Reviews such as this are a great tool for forum members to make informed decisions about a future purchase.


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

I have an RK55 hydrostatic with cab. It had 260 hrs when purchased it, it just turned 301 hrs. 

I agree with your review. The 55 has a spring seat. I love the AC in Florida with bugs and heat. Hydraulics could be faster and 1-direction at a time bucket control is slower but works fine. It has plenty of power but I would actually go up to the RK74 if money was no object. It is big but you can do more if you have lots of chores to do.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I looked at the TYM 394 before I got my Kioti. It seemed fine and all, but I thought it was quite expensive. Every other dealer I went to MF, Kubota, and Kioti, all came in cheaper for comparable machines. The only one that was more expensive was the JD.


----------



## T2Krookie (Aug 7, 2021)

That's the exact opposite from my experience just 2 months ago. Mahindra, Kubota, Kioti and Green were all significantly (2-10 thousand $$$) more expensive than a TY M with same specs. Mine is a T394 with Loader and cab that I got for under 28K p(pre tx of course). A simple online search is all it takes. Many dealers wont post their prices wanting you to call, but many DO post them so you can see. I have put several weeks straight on this tractor and have no complaints other than the fuel cap needs a retaining line of some type. Luckily, I found a generic replacement cap (yes I fueled up and forgot to put it back on) at Auto-zone which didn't cost more than $8. Only challenge now is getting 2 more remotes on the back without breaking the bank.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> I looked at the TYM 394 before I got my Kioti. It seemed fine and all, but I thought it was quite expensive. Every other dealer I went to MF, Kubota, and Kioti, all came in cheaper for comparable machines. The only one that was more expensive was the JD.


JD's always cost more, because they are green....  


Trouty said:


> *TYM T394 Tractor review
> 
> From my research I know TYM makes tractors for some Mahindra models and all Rural King models. Do some research I’m sure they make others but those are the two in my area that I was considering.
> 
> ...


Have fun with yours. Mine are for work (farming), but still a pleasure to run. I have had zero issues with either of my M's, one is a 2002 and the other is a 2004 and both have a couple thousand hours on them


----------

